# Butter - salted or unsalted



## DOpig (Oct 12, 2008)

When recipes call for unsalted butter am I making a big mistake by using salted instead of unsalted?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 12, 2008)

No.  I don't think so, other do.  

Many older recipes, such as your mom's or grandmother's, were written with regular salted butter in mind.  The amount of salt is not major.  If you are concerned, cut back on any salt called for in the recipe.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Oct 12, 2008)

what are you making?

in baking when it calls for unslated you should use unslated becuase it contains more fat since its not replaced by salt like with salted butter.

I have never had a problem when baking with it being too salty i just cut back on the salt being added in the recipe.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 12, 2008)

I agree with Andy M. Salt was added to butter as a preservative back in the days when refrigeration (both in transport and on the store shelves, as well as at home) was not what it is today. 

You'll have to look at the nutrition info on the butter you use to figure out "exactly" what your butter has, but generally - 1 lb of butter only has 1-1.5 teaspoons of table salt. 

Now, as far as the salt content making any significant impact on the amount of the total fat in the butter ... I doubt that is as much of a factor as the water content - which by law can not exceed 18% - 20% (I forgot which) but some higher quality butters are as low as 10%-12% water.

I used to do this juggling act keeping salted and unsalted for different uses ... I don't any more. I have not found that there is any difference in things I make at home - except that unsalted butter is really bland on toast, biscuits or cornbread.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 12, 2008)

The TV chefs say to use unsalted butter so you can control the amount of salt in your recipe. That's what I do. Just passing along some info


----------



## DOpig (Oct 12, 2008)

thanks everyone.  I was mostly worried about the salt content of the butter adversely affecting the baked goods.  so now I'll just cut back on the salt in the recipe.

                thanks again,
                        Rich


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 12, 2008)

Never ever been happy with results when I use unsalted butter.... even if there's salt in the recipe. 
If I use salted where it calls for unsalted.... I generally leave the added salt in a recipe the same. 
Of course I think my tastebuds are half dead sometimes......


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 12, 2008)

I prefer salted butter have never noticed a big difference.


----------



## DOpig (Oct 12, 2008)

Glad to know that I'm not messing things up.  Never paid that much attention until I noticed that a lot of the cooking shows refer to it specifically.


----------



## GB (Oct 12, 2008)

If you have been using salted in recipes that call for unsalted and have not noticed a difference then you are not messing anything up. If it works for you (whatever it is) then you are doing it right.


----------



## Robo410 (Oct 12, 2008)

I keep both around and find the tastes quite different.  Unsalted is sweet butter.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 12, 2008)

Robo410 said:


> I keep both around and find the tastes quite different. Unsalted is sweet butter.


 
Most butter sold in the US is sweet butter, both salted and unsalted.  It's made from sweet cream or sweet cream and salt.  Sweet in this context means not fermented.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Oct 12, 2008)

I think it is mostly a matter of taste in this case. I don't much like salt, so I will use unsalted butter. If I have to use salted butter, I will cut down on the amount I use. But that is just my personal taste. The wife, she will use salted butter and also add in the amount of salt it calls for. Heck, sometimes I think she adds just a little extra for good measure, LOL.
I just have never been a big fan of salt, but I can't remember my omitting it or cutting down on the amount used ever ruining a recipe.
And Andy is right, most butter here is sweet butter. European butter is very different, we had that discussion in a prior thread but I can't find the link right now.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 13, 2008)

Being on a budget I can't justify having two different types of butter in my fridge.  I use only salted because I also like butter on my toast and that needs salted butter in my taste bud's opinion.


----------



## DOpig (Oct 13, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> Being on a budget I can't justify having two different types of butter in my fridge. I use only salted because I also like butter on my toast and that needs salted butter in my taste bud's opinion.


 

Ditto!


----------



## BigDog (Oct 13, 2008)

In my experience, I concur with the TV chefs. Each has its time and place. I tend to used unsalted more because I want control of how much salt is used. DW is not a big fan of a lot of salt, and I have a few recipes that if I make it with salted butter it is too salty for her, but unsalted is fine. And no, there is no additional salt added in the recipe.

I'm not a baker, but in the rare instance I do I use unsalted. Otherwise with general cooking, once I've tried both I stick (pun not intended) with what tastes better. If cooking for others, I go with their preference.


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 13, 2008)

DOpig said:


> When recipes call for unsalted butter am I making a big mistake by using salted instead of unsalted?


 
Imho yes, because you cannot be sure how much salt is in the salted butter, and so may have trouble adjusting the salt requirement for the recipe.

I always call for UNsalted butter in the recipes I write, and to use salted butter would result in a dish that's too salty."  Important since so many folks are watching their salt intake these days.

The only time I ever use salted butter is if I am serving bread and butter at table.  Then I want a really top-quality salted butter.  Yum.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 13, 2008)

I should clarify. If I had unlimited buckets of cash for my food budget, I'd definitely buy both but I can't justify it at this point in my finances.


----------



## black chef (Oct 13, 2008)

i use both salted and unsalted butter from smith creamery (louisiana).

they sell it fresh at the farmer's market on saturday mornings downtown in the art district in new orleans.

their butter is super duper good.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Oct 14, 2008)

You could always buy unsalted butter, then take two sticks and put them away, then take the other two sticks, melt em down, add some salt, then let them solidify back up. Then for the price of one you would have both...


----------



## pacanis (Oct 14, 2008)

I buy and use unsalted just because. I remember having this discussion when I first joined here and at the time I used margarine for everything, so I made a switch. But, Since I like my toast spread cold, butter wasn't working for me, too hard, so I also buy "spreadable" butter and always have both on hand.
I don't see how having both on hand would affect a budget. You use the one you prefer at the time, so the other stays untouched to be on hand another day. I do notice I go through butter sticks more quickly, but that's because I don't butter bread everyday (using the spreadable butter), but I tend to cook everyday. It does take up twice the room in the fridge though.


----------



## GB (Oct 14, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> You could always buy unsalted butter, then take two sticks and put them away, then take the other two sticks, melt em down, add some salt, then let them solidify back up. Then for the price of one you would have both...


No need to even go through that much trouble. Take a stick and roll it around in some salt then wrap it back up again or you could just sprinkle salt on whatever it is you are putting butter on. If you are making toast with butter then spread your butter on and then sprinkle a little salt on.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 14, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> You could always buy unsalted butter, then take two sticks and put them away, then take the other two sticks, melt em down, add some salt, then let them solidify back up. Then for the price of one you would have both...


My understanding is that once you add heat to butter, you shorten it's shelf life.  I wouldn't want to chance making it rancid just to add salt.  I'm sure someone else may know better than me, so feel free to correct me.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Oct 14, 2008)

I have no idea. One suggestion made for saving money was to melt butter down, add a cup of water, then let it solidify again. This doubles the amount of butter you originally had, but they make no mention of how it affects shelf life.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 14, 2008)

GB said:


> No need to even go through that much trouble. Take a stick and roll it around in some salt then wrap it back up again or you could just sprinkle salt on whatever it is you are putting butter on. *If you are making toast with butter then spread your butter on and then sprinkle a little salt on.*


 
Yes, you could do that, but it's just not the same texture having salt sitting on your butter, sprinkled on, or salt that has been dissolved in your butter while it was being made. Probably has something to do with why I like creamy peanut butter over chunky.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Oct 14, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Yes, you could do that, but it's just not the same texture having salt sitting on your butter, sprinkled on, or salt that has been dissolved in your butter while it was being made. Probably has something to do with why I like creamy peanut butter over chunky.



Ohhhhhhh, there's a whole new thread for us!!

Cause I'm a chunky kinda guy.....


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 14, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> I have no idea. One suggestion made for saving money was to melt butter down, add a cup of water, then let it solidify again. This doubles the amount of butter you originally had, but they make no mention of how it affects shelf life.


 

I think if you did that you'd have a container with solidified butter sitting on top of water.

There was a thread a while ago about making spreadable butter.


----------



## mcnerd (Oct 14, 2008)

You MIX 1 cup of water and a stick of butter together using a mixer and then put into a small tub and you will not know the difference and you've cut the price of your butter in half.  It just cannot be used for baking.


----------

